# Garnet 4x8 cab, $50. London



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Garnet 4x8 Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | London | Kijiji


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I wonder what 4 x 8's would sound like at about 50 watts? 

Someone buy this thing and let us know.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I asked if he would ship but no 

TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I asked if he would ship but no
> 
> TG


Road Trip!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Road Trip!



WAY too much road lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

traynor_garnet said:


> WAY too much road lol


Transport Services/Requests


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I think he's out Ingersol way. He's a good guy to deal with. I've dealt with him in the past and it was a very easy friendly experience. I can meet and get it, but I rarely get east past Woodstock. Seems like somebody closer east of that area would be able to help more. Sorry.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't think Frenchy99 has this one yet. 

Listen guys, we gotta pull together and get this to him somehow!!


----------

